# The Betty McNault



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I love this streamer pattern and have caught many fish on it. Does anybody else tie this pattern or have you even heard of it? Maybe it'll be the next "fly of the month".


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Nope never heard of it!


----------



## classicrod (Feb 10, 2000)

It's a new one to me. Tell us about it.

Tight Lines
Ron


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well, I'll probably make it the fly of the month for April. It's been a great streamer for me and has origins in MI.


----------



## classicrod (Feb 10, 2000)

Steve:After seeing the pic.of the Betty McNault I think that the fly is actually a Royal Coachman Bucktail. The Royal Coachman is one of the most famous flies of all time and is of English origin. Its tied in many different versions dry, wet, streamer,etc. After a short search in my libary I found it listed in at least two of my books; Joseph D. Bates, Jr.'s classic"Streamer Fly Tying and Fishing"1950 and John Harder's"Index of Orvis Fly Patterns"1978.Both List the pattern for the Royal Coachman Bucktail and it is the same as the pattern you have listed for the Betty McNault. So I am 100% sure that this fly is a Royal Coachman Bucktail. No matter what you call it, this is still one super streamer that has been used for years all over the country.

Tight Lines
Ron


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Ron, check out the description of the origin in our flies section. It came out of a MUCC magazine issue. Don't know who is right, or maybe you both are.


----------



## classicrod (Feb 10, 2000)

Steve: There is no question that this fly is a Royal Coachman Bucktail, period! just by changing the name doesn't make it a new fly. As a matter of fact to do so is very unethical.
With just a little research I have found reference to the Royal Coachman as early as 1878. Theodore Gordon(the father of American fly fishing)even tied a version of the fly,the Fan-wing Royal Coachman.So as you can see this this fly has been around for along time.
This is the listed Orvis pattern from 1978.
Royal Coachman Bucktail
Hook Muastad 9575 or Mustad 3665A
Size 4 to 12
Thread Black-6/0 prewaxed
Tail Golden Pheasant Tippet Fibers
Body Peacock Herl W/Red Floss Center Band
Throat Brown Hackle Fibers
Wing White Bucktail
so you see Steve the Royal Coachman Bucktail pre-dates your Betty McNault by many many years.
Only one conciusion can be drawn from this and that is that the fly of the month is none other than the Royal Coachman Bucktail.

Tight Lines
Ron


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

But Ron, my only point was that I didn't name it. This was already published somewhere else. I know that doesn't make it right. Also note that the original recipe called for brown hackle for a tail and calf tail for the wing. I have taken a few liberties with my own modifications.

At any rate, its been a great fly for me.

[This message has been edited by Steve (edited 04-05-2000).]


----------



## classicrod (Feb 10, 2000)

Steve; I know that you didn't name the fly I never met to infer that you did. You did however post a pic of the fly and incorrectly called it Betty McNault. The Michigan-out-of-Doors mag. was the one who originly made the mistake.I was trying to point that out so the error could be corrected and not perpetuated.
By the way the tail was originally listed as scarlet hackle fibers the Golden pheasant tippit didn't come along until some years latter. Also I have seen the wing listed as Polar Bear, calftail,as well as bucktail. Its still the same fly a Royal Coachman Bucktail.

Tight Lines
Ron


----------

